# Testing time



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor girly! But won't it be awesome when we can go onto the OFA site and see all of her testing and her CHIC number there? I am so happy we have three of the breeding crew done now! YAHOO!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It is so exciting. Betty Jo is back to herself today other then that moth eaten look will still be around for a while lol.


----------

